# Easter Eggs and Shortcuts



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Easter egg found: long press on the phone icon changes it to Ahoy-hoy:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9lxafg


----------



## edittman1 (Jun 3, 2018)

What the hell is ahoy hoy?


----------



## crmatson (Mar 27, 2017)

edittman1 said:


> What the hell is ahoy hoy?


That's how Alexander Graham Bell answered the phone.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

does it change the inbound ring tone?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

crmatson said:


> That's how Alexander Graham Bell answered the phone.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

crmatson said:


> That's how Alexander Graham Bell answered the phone.


And Mr. Burns!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Another find: Dragging up and down on music icon to move controls:


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I immediately changed mine to Ahoy-hoy.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Does anyone know that would be in german?


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know that would be in german?


Ahoy-hoy.




  








7184F544-C358-4412-A6BF-2D60D7ADC66F.jpeg




__
cdombek


__
Nov 19, 2018


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Another find: Dragging up and down on music icon to move controls:


Dragging up on the up arrow to the right of the music icon also brings up the last screen that was viewed in that menu. So if you were looking at the browser and closed the window but then dragged up on the up arrow it would bring up the browser window again.

I butchered the explanation but give it a try and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Mistersandman said:


> Dragging up on the up arrow to the right of the music icon also brings up the last screen that was viewed in that menu. So if you were looking at the browser and closed the window but then dragged up on the up arrow it would bring up the browser window again.
> 
> I butchered the explanation but give it a try and you'll see what I'm talking about.


That is a good find. I've also noticed that if you drag up/down on the music icon it will close out any other window and display music. Plus if you drag up on the arrow icon it will display the last window used. Someone, somewhere on here posted they didn't like having two steps to get phone screen. This would make it one step if that was the last item used.


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> That is a good find. I've also noticed that if you drag up/down on the music icon it will close out any other window and display music. Plus if you drag up on the arrow icon it will display the last window used. Someone, somewhere on here posted they didn't like having two steps to get phone screen. This would make it one step if that was the last item used.


That was me that's complained about the 2-step to the phone...  thanks for this find, it will give it a go in the morning.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> does it change the inbound ring tone?


Sadly, no. That'd be cool if it sounded like a vintage phone.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Here is another nice shortcut I've noticed, not sure if I'd call it an Easter Egg but close enough.

On V8 you could pull down or right on "Navigation" and it would set the Nav to "Home".

On V9 it does the same thing but defaults to "Work" when you are at home, or based on time (not sure which at this point). Just a nice swipe and you are on your way! Hopefully once calendar integration is up and running fully this will work for the next appointment in your schedule. That would make life easy!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

This is probably just new to me but with the car locked and plugged in rapid pushes on the charge handle button starts the T logo flashing rainbow.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Here is another nice shortcut I've noticed, not sure if I'd call it an Easter Egg but close enough.
> 
> On V8 you could pull down or right on "Navigation" and it would set the Nav to "Home".
> 
> On V9 it does the same thing but defaults to "Work" when you are at home, or based on time (not sure which at this point). Just a nice swipe and you are on your way! Hopefully once calendar integration is up and running fully this will work for the next appointment in your schedule. That would make life easy!


This was on 8 too. If at Home, pull down and it will put in the work address. If NOT at home, pull down and it will put in the HOME address.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Rich M said:


> I immediately changed mine to Ahoy-hoy.


I want to do this but I can not find the phone icon!

Seriously, I can't.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> I want to do this but I can not find the phone icon!


It's under the app launcher.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I made a video previously:


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Sandy said:


> This is probably just new to me but with the car locked and plugged in rapid pushes on the charge handle button starts the T logo flashing rainbow.


I think it's 10 clicks.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Is there any truth the rumour that once you have found and activated every easter egg at least one time it automatically moves your cars VIN # to the top of the firmware upgrade cue?


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

Not sure if this has already been reported but holding down on the fan button a couple seconds completely turns off the HVAC.


----------



## crmatson (Mar 27, 2017)

2Kap said:


> I think it's 10 clicks.


I just did this and heard a clicking noise from my UMC and got a notification that charging was interrupted. 
The Tesla logo did cycle colors however.
Another click on the handle resumed charging and was accompanied by clicking in the UMC again.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sandy said:


> This is probably just new to me but with the car locked and plugged in rapid pushes on the charge handle button starts the T logo flashing rainbow.


This was on 8 also. My hyperactive six year old found it a few weeks ago. Proud dad moment.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

I find the phone icon change silly. Virtually, no one has a functioning an old school phone like that in their house let alone as a mobile device. The mobile phone icon was fine as it was.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> I find the phone icon change silly. Virtually, no one has functioning an old school phone like that in their house let alone as a mobile device. The mobile phone icon was fine as it was.


well that is very single track minded of you


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> well that is very single track minded of you


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Here is another nice shortcut I've noticed, not sure if I'd call it an Easter Egg but close enough.
> 
> On V8 you could pull down or right on "Navigation" and it would set the Nav to "Home".
> 
> On V9 it does the same thing but defaults to "Work" when you are at home, or based on time (not sure which at this point). Just a nice swipe and you are on your way! Hopefully once calendar integration is up and running fully this will work for the next appointment in your schedule. That would make life easy!


FYI dragging down does the same thing, feels more intuative to do it that way IMO.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Three taps on the Tesla logo launches TeslaTari.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Also this one might be obvious but you can continue sliding up on volume and it will keep going the length of the screen.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mistersandman said:


> Not sure if this has already been reported but holding down on the fan button a couple seconds completely turns off the HVAC.


Is this true only for v9, or does it work for previous versions?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

babula said:


> Also this one might be obvious but you can continue sliding up on volume and it will keep going the length of the screen.


You can also drag left to reduce the volume. I've found that in order for either to be consistent it helps i if you start by dragging from the up arrow to increase or down arrow (to the left) to decrease volume.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

babula said:


> Also this one might be obvious but you can continue sliding up on volume and it will keep going the length of the screen.


same works for Temp.. just slide left and right. I find the volume sliding trick has some acceleration in it though and can too easily go to MAX or MIN without intent.


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sandy said:


> This is probably just new to me but with the car locked and plugged in rapid pushes on the charge handle button starts the T logo flashing rainbow.


I believe this takes 10 presses on the charging handle.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

To quickly switch between overview and detailed view in maps during navigation tap the top of the directions list.
View media item 1019


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Maybe this is widespread knowledge, but it wasn't for me. I had read in the V 9 release notes about the shortcuts for the application folder, but could not get it to work, and had not seen it shown anywhere It is really useful for quickly opening and closing the rear camera:






You can also use the same up and down swipe on the music app through it's three stops from closed to fully open:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Firewired said:


> Maybe this is widespread knowledge, but it wasn't for me. I had read in the V 9 release notes about the shortcuts for the application folder, but could not get it to work, and had not seen it shown anywhere It is really useful for quickly opening and closing the rear camera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shortcut semi-comes in handy. I still wish there was a quicker way to get to phone. It seems each time I flick up to see the phone, the previous thing I was looking at was the energy graph and thus that comes up. As for camera is a permanent icon beneath the car, so I'm not even clear on why it's in the app tray to begin with.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

In case the card view is set to show trip rather than wipers.


----------



## warrior15r (Apr 27, 2018)

@gravityrydr said:


> To quickly switch between overview and detailed view in maps during navigation tap the top of the directions list.
> View media item 1019


Anyone know of a way to view "detailed" directions on GUIDANCE mode for navigation? So annoyed it only displays directions only 1 turn ahead now on Guidance mode. I hate having to switch back to TRIP mode in order to view full turn by turn directions.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

warrior15r said:


> Anyone know of a way to view "detailed" directions on GUIDANCE mode for navigation? So annoyed it only displays directions only 1 turn ahead now on Guidance mode. I hate having to switch back to TRIP mode in order to view full turn by turn directions.


just pull down a bit on the bottom of the list? It will expand all the turns.


----------



## warrior15r (Apr 27, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> just pull down a bit on the bottom of the list? It will expand all the turns.


Just tried this. It brings you back to TRIP mode. I really wish we can see expanded direction on both NORTH UP and GUIDANCE mode.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Check this out, I'm too short to do this with Middie:



http://imgur.com/a/0APJ39N


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

littlD said:


> Check this out, I'm too short to do this with Middie:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/0APJ39N


Get a partner to join you. Have a 3-way.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

littlD said:


> Check this out, I'm too short to do this with Middie:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/0APJ39N


Tried this one several times, making sure to wake and unlock first, but no love. 

Sigh... I fear Bellatrix and I are crashing hard out of the honeymoon phase. Is it too early in our relationship to get counseling? :weary:

(P.S. I see body-colored paint in the gaps by the passenger-side reflector, not the matte gray plastic that I see on the driver's side.)


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Anybody know how to stop the Easter egg screen from pushing the VIN/mileage screen down when’re you touch the T? Every time I try to stop it or slide it back up, the name change dialogue gets triggered.

I’d rather explicitly access the Easter eggs than have them be default when I touch the T for useful service info.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Tried this one several times, making sure to wake and unlock first, but no love.
> 
> Sigh... I fear Bellatrix and I are crashing hard out of the honeymoon phase. Is it too early in our relationship to get counseling? :weary:
> 
> (P.S. I see body-colored paint in the gaps by the passenger-side reflector, not the matte gray plastic that I see on the driver's side.)


Are we being punked? I also was unable to make this quirk happen, and it makes little sense that money would be spent on additional parts and electronics required to pull off such a lark. Can anyone confirm that they have successfully accomplished this move or are we all hugging our cars this evening for no other reason than the affection we feel for this car?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

FRC said:


> Are we being punked?


Is AGW caused by humans?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

FRC said:


> Are we being punked? I also was unable to make this quirk happen, and it makes little sense that money would be spent on additional parts and electronics required to pull off such a lark. Can anyone confirm that they have successfully accomplished this move or are we all hugging our cars this evening for no other reason than the affection we feel for this car?


Yeah, I wondered that too before I posted.

If we are being punked, the pictures are very convincing.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

littlD said:


> Yeah, I wondered that too before I posted.
> 
> If we are being punked, the pictures are very convincing.


I agree that the pictures are convincing. But, 15 hrs. later...I think we would have had some confirmation by now. WE BEEN PUNKED! However, my car seems unusually happy this morning. I think she enjoyed her hug!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

warrior15r said:


> Anyone know of a way to view "detailed" directions on GUIDANCE mode for navigation? So annoyed it only displays directions only 1 turn ahead now on Guidance mode. I hate having to switch back to TRIP mode in order to view full turn by turn directions.


Yeah tap the top direction and the list expands for you!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> I agree that the pictures are convincing. But, 15 hrs. later...


Wow. That's a long time to be hugging your car's rump. You may have set a guiness record.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

More Easter eggs coming soon!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068211597095559168


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

JWardell said:


> More Easter eggs coming soon!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068211597095559168


Elon rules!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Those of us with young children will probably agree that our Model 3s are already awash with plenty of toilet humor...


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

FRC said:


> Are we being punked? I also was unable to make this quirk happen, and it makes little sense that money would be spent on additional parts and electronics required to pull off such a lark. Can anyone confirm that they have successfully accomplished this move or are we all hugging our cars this evening for no other reason than the affection we feel for this car?


Here's more proof I was punked

https://insideevs.com/public-service-model-3-does-not-love-you/


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Videos just appeared of the upcoming fart and fireplace apps:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/a6vlrw


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/a6vky3


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

In the comments this is software version 2018.48.12.3a4e97c


----------



## Darelldd (Apr 7, 2016)

Firewired said:


> Maybe this is widespread knowledge, but it wasn't for me. I had read in the V 9 release notes about the shortcuts for the application folder, but could not get it to work, and had not seen it shown anywhere It is really useful for quickly opening and closing the rear camera:


Is this faster/easier than simply tapping the camera button on the lower left of the screen (to the left and below the top view of your car) that is ALWAYS right there?



warrior15r said:


> Anyone know of a way to view "detailed" directions on GUIDANCE mode for navigation? So annoyed it only displays directions only 1 turn ahead now on Guidance mode. I hate having to switch back to TRIP mode in order to view full turn by turn directions.


I thought you could just swipe down on the next turn, and it becomes the long list. Maybe I haven't tried it in a while though...


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Darelldd said:


> Is this faster/easier than simply tapping the camera button on the lower left of the screen (to the left and below the top view of your car) that is ALWAYS right there?
> 
> I thought you could just swipe down on the next turn, and it becomes the long list. Maybe I haven't tried it in a while though...


The camera button is quicker for me. Also, you are correct. You can swipe down and expand the Nav list.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

JWardell said:


> upcoming fart and fireplace apps


I suppose some people will be having fun with these "Easter eggs". For about 15 minutes tops. After all, if farting makes you and your passengers laugh, you probably already do it in your car -- your app is always with you, you are sitting on it. For others, like myself, it's a serious WTF. Why is Tesla wasting precious software development resources on these farts, when there is so many outstanding issues with software and hardware that demand attention? How about working on the auto-wipers for a change? Or fixing some of the NOA flukes? How about trying to slow down for a red light, making the useless "autopark" less useless, or getting the Summon to work a bit more like what they originally promised?

Or getting the battery report actually close to the mileage the battery is in fact going to provide? I took a trip to NYC yesterday. It's a 200-mile round trip. Charged the battery to 280 miles overnight. Came back home at 20 miles. Does it make a lot of sense?


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

porkupan said:


> I suppose some people will be having fun with these "Easter eggs". For about 15 minutes tops. After all, if farting makes you and your passengers laugh, you probably already do it in your car -- your app is always with you, you are sitting on it. For others, like myself, it's a serious WTF. Why is Tesla wasting precious software development resources on these farts, when there is so many outstanding issues with software and hardware that demand attention?


I may be showing my age, but I totally agree. I find even the thought of a fart app childish and a total waste of time. I have looked at the Easter eggs a total of ONCE, out of curiosity, never to see them again. Now if they actually improve or fix all the things that are currently considered beta, I would be way beyond thrilled.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

porkupan said:


> I suppose some people will be having fun with these "Easter eggs". For about 15 minutes tops. After all, if farting makes you and your passengers laugh, you probably already do it in your car -- your app is always with you, you are sitting on it. For others, like myself, it's a serious WTF. Why is Tesla wasting precious software development resources on these farts, when there is so many outstanding issues with software and hardware that demand attention? How about working on the auto-wipers for a change? Or fixing some of the NOA flukes? How about trying to slow down for a red light, making the useless "autopark" less useless, or getting the Summon to work a bit more like what they originally promised?
> 
> Or getting the battery report actually close to the mileage the battery is in fact going to provide? I took a trip to NYC yesterday. It's a 200-mile round trip. Charged the battery to 280 miles overnight. Came back home at 20 miles. Does it make a lot of sense?


I suspect tesla have multiple software teams, with different focuses. The easter egg stuff is probably a couple of UI/UX guys working with a few interns, throwing stuff together in their spare time. Does not take away from the serious work their machine learning and vision teams are doing. Totally different skillsets, even if the easter egg team wanted to help the others out, they probably don't have those capabilities.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

nonStopSwagger said:


> I suspect tesla have multiple software teams, with different focuses. The easter egg stuff is probably a couple of UI/UX guys working with a few interns, throwing stuff together in their spare time. Does not take away from the serious work their machine learning and vision teams are doing. Totally different skillsets, even if the easter egg team wanted to help the others out, they probably don't have those capabilities.


exactly. do you want the one deciding what the best implementation of fart noises be the same guy who works on how the car reacts to real world driving issues? 
if you don't want to play with the easter eggs, don't. it's not required.


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

While Elon's Easter Eggs are pretty cool, *is there a way to adjust the volume of the Easter Eggs* -- such as turning down the fireplace crackle just a tad, or lowering the volume of "Run Run Rudolph" in Santa mode,_ (or I suppose someone will suggest turning UP the fart sound)_? By the way, if my question _sounds_ familiar, I've asked this kind-of "volume question" before, regarding the startling beep-beep-beep-beep _(I think there are 5 beeps)_ when the car thinks a collision is inevitable _(Post #12 in the "False Forward Collision Warning" thread)_ but am still searching for an answer -- or at least, the answer I'm looking for!  Thanks a million friends.

~Charlie W


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

porkupan said:


> I suppose some people will be having fun with these "Easter eggs". For about 15 minutes tops. After all, if farting makes you and your passengers laugh, you probably already do it in your car -- your app is always with you, you are sitting on it. For others, like myself, it's a serious WTF. Why is Tesla wasting precious software development resources on these farts, when there is so many outstanding issues with software and hardware that demand attention? How about working on the auto-wipers for a change? Or fixing some of the NOA flukes? How about trying to slow down for a red light, making the useless "autopark" less useless, or getting the Summon to work a bit more like what they originally promised?
> 
> Or getting the battery report actually close to the mileage the battery is in fact going to provide? I took a trip to NYC yesterday. It's a 200-mile round trip. Charged the battery to 280 miles overnight. Came back home at 20 miles. Does it make a lot of sense?


I'd say its a safe bet the Auto Pilot Team is not coding software or working on anything but Auto Pilot related topics. You really think Tesla is allocating top programmers for coding Easter Eggs? For all you know these Easter Eggs where coded a year ago. By the way, any software bug fix gets field tested before its released to the fleet, maybe the improvements have already been made. Perhaps the issues you listed do not have such an easy solution and will take more time and testing. I seriously can't believe you are griping over free features that are cool and humorous that probably took Tesla no time at all to create. This is classic Tesla. See how much any other car manufacture cares if you don't like the way your auto wipers work. Last I heard Elon is on top of it and coming up with a solution in the near future for the wipers.

Stop being a scrooge and thank Santa Musk for his gift


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> Stop being a scrooge and thank Santa Musk


Sorry to be a scrooge, I am certainly happy that the software controlling my vehicle is not staying the same. I think it's super cool, like buying a new cellphone every few days. But haven't you been reading this forum? After every single software update people are complaining about features being broken, sensors reporting random errors, needing two-finger salutes, not being able to unlock or wake up their vehicle, error dumps, dangerous unexpected braking or acceleration while on EAP, etc. etc.



Jay79 said:


> By the way, any software bug fix gets field tested before its released to the fleet


You are saying it like you _know_ it's true. I think, with the Tesla you may be deluding yourself.

I am not sure what OS is actually running in the Tesla (I assume it's some kind of Linux, but not sure what flavor). In Android, some apps have been known to seriously affect performance of other components, leak memory, fail to unload, hog the CPU. Some people just make a habit of periodically rebooting their mobile phones or Android TVs, like there is nothing wrong with it. I don't think Tesla is running Android, but I don't know.

So the Fart App running in the background may or may not affect the Navi and EAP. I sure hope it doesn't.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

porkupan said:


> Sorry to be a scrooge, I am certainly happy that the software controlling my vehicle is not staying the same. I think it's super cool, like buying a new cellphone every few days. But haven't you been reading this forum? After every single software update people are complaining about features being broken, sensors reporting random errors, needing two-finger salutes, not being able to unlock or wake up their vehicle, error dumps, dangerous unexpected braking or acceleration while on EAP, etc. etc.
> 
> You are saying it like you _know_ it's true. I think, with the Tesla you may be deluding yourself.
> 
> ...


On the positive side, my fart app seems to be performing flawlessly!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

porkupan said:


> But haven't you been reading this forum? After every single software update people are complaining about features being broken, sensors reporting random errors, needing two-finger salutes, not being able to unlock or wake up their vehicle, error dumps, dangerous unexpected braking or acceleration while on EAP, etc. etc.


And you have to remember that it is human nature to concentrate on the negative and only come to sites like this to complain about something. You don't see every other person posting that everything worked perfectly that day after an update, just like the day before the update. 
There are millions of processes going on and when an update goes out to tens of thousands of cars at a time, some things are going to be discovered that were not when tested in house by tens of engineers (or however many are beta testing)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> And you have to remember that it is human nature to concentrate on the negative and only come to sites like this to complain about something. You don't see every other person posting that everything worked perfectly that day after an update, just like the day before the update.


My Tesla software worked flawlessly during my commute this morning, even with a light rain.
It unlocked with no delay when I operated the door handle to open it.
NOA performed correctly, and even suggested that I get out of the passing lane at one point.
No rebooting was required at any point, before or after.
The charge port door opened as expected with just a slight push on the charge port door.
And the car continues to charge at the full rate that the ChargePoint station is capable of providing.

I'll be sure to post this message after every single commute during which I don't have any problems with the software. :expressionless:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> My Tesla software worked flawlessly during my commute this morning, even with a light rain.
> It unlocked with no delay when I operated the door handle to open it.
> NOA performed correctly, and even suggested that I get out of the passing lane at one point.
> No rebooting was required at any point, before or after.
> ...


How lucky for you! Well I keep having a recurring problem with my car several times a week that completely prevents me from driving it!
My wife takes it from me!
I hope Tesla figures out a fix soon.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> How lucky for you! Well I keep having a recurring problem with my car several times a week that completely prevents me from driving it!
> My wife takes it from me!
> I hope Tesla figures out a fix soon.


I can't say that my partner kept driving and taking the car from me since he did trade his car and made the down payment and has made the payments since June, and he even let me drive it to work one day a week and I got to drive when we were together, but I still just couldn't handle it. So good bye to the pickup and hello second Model 3. I didn't want to extend my payments by 3 more years, but at least the payment fit the budget and it just makes me a happier person each day.

I can only say that this doesn't fix the problem 100% as we both now want to drive the AWD.. We don't really punch it that often, but it is just knowing you can and knowing that is has a more solid kick than the RWD that makes it that much more fun.

You have 9 days to save another $7500. Call your local gallery and see what they have sitting in inventory, there seems to be a few in every location where a sale falls through or something. You'll never get Uncle Sam to give you an easier $7500, and I've got a referral code that will get you 6 months free supercharging!!!!!


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

My fireplace app had...musical accompaniment.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Someone on Reddit rooted their MC1 to run Pole Position, but also found *Breakout*!
I seriously wonder if there is a hidden Tesla code or Easter egg to activate it.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/aa60mv


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

How do you cancel the Easter eggs like rainbow road and Santa mode? The only way I got the damn cowbell to stop was to activate Emissions testing and fart a few times. 

Thanks.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> How do you cancel the Easter eggs like rainbow road and Santa mode? The only way I got the damn cowbell to stop was to activate Emissions testing and fart a few times.
> 
> Thanks.


Activate voice search and ask the car to navigate somewhere, that works for me and it's the only way I've found to cancel the Easter eggs.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

Cancel Santa Mode after the song finishes by pushing the talk button and saying "Ho Ho Ho"

I think I was able to cancel the Cowbell by pushing the right stalk down quickly 4 times, same as to start it. I only did this once some time ago, so I am not sure about this.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Someone on Reddit today posted that you can turn off the heat in fireplace mode using the mobile app. You can probably turn it down from Hi to normal as well.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/abova7


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

when I got home and parked tonight, I wanted to look thru some blackvue video from earlier that day. So while scrolling thru videos, I turned the 'fireplace' on. 








by the time I was done, I thought to look at my phone to see the interior temp (it just seemed nice and toasty). so a comfortable 112F 









with a 1% drop in battery (not plugged in) between 6:45p when I parked to 7:22p when I snapped that pix when turning it off. (per Teslafi) Not bad for blasting the heat for more than a half hour!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@MelindaV - Wow - so you sat in the car with it 112F? You're own built in sauna. You may or may not have known, you can enjoy Romance mode without the heat. You have to do it from the app. Just go to climate and turn it off, Romance/Fireplace mode will continue without the heat.

You also helped answer my question from two weeks back when I forgot and charged go 100% after my weekend travels. I would have had to leave all the heat on high for many hours sitting in the garage to drain 10% off. It only took about 20 min driving with the heat on.

Camper mode/Party mode is good for HOURS in this car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> You may or may not have known, you can enjoy Romance mode without the heat.


oh, I know, but what good is a crackling fire without the heat?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Who has a charge near 121 miles of range?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094486133042343938
If this is legit, assume the battery double tap works on the Model 3's screen (that the 'technology advanced' Model S used in the video doesn't have)


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

GREAT SCOTT !!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This is going to make my flux capacitor install so much easier!


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

This is amazing. Too bad my car just finished charging to 80%.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Finally ran down to 121mi. last night and had to pull over quickly to take some screenshots in the App. 

If you try to click on any of the sections once enabled you drop out of the Easter Egg and back into normal. As far as I've read or have tried, this is an App only feature (will not work on the Model 3 screen), and it was only a single battery icon click to enter. 


























Only Tesla!


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Finally ran down to 121mi. last night and had to pull over quickly to take some screenshots in the App.
> 
> If you try to click on any of the sections once enabled you drop out of the Easter Egg and back into normal. As far as I've read or have tried, this is an App only feature (will not work on the Model 3 screen), and it was only a single battery icon click to enter.
> 
> ...


Let me add one... I arrived at a meeting with exactly 121 miles of range showing so saved some screens... didn't have time to see what this one would do...


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place to for this post. 

On the About Tesla screen, my model 3 has aero covers on the wheels. Is there a way to remove them to reflect my car? 

lol If no they should add a way.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

njkode said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to for this post.
> 
> On the About Tesla screen, my model 3 has aero covers on the wheels. Is there a way to remove them to reflect my car?
> 
> lol If no they should add a way.


no, it only is shown as originally equipped. So aero covers on for you.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

njkode said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to for this post.
> 
> On the About Tesla screen, my model 3 has aero covers on the wheels. Is there a way to remove them to reflect my car?
> 
> lol If no they should add a way.


If they would also check the weather in your local area they should be able to display the car in the rain or snow or sun as well. After all at night they do change the car surroundings on the left hand side of the screen and turn on the lights.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

For anyone whose children insist on having Emissions Test Mode on all the time, but who would rather not deal with it.... Joe Mode is your friend.  Since farts count as chimes (<-- has that phrase ever been used before?!) their volume is reduced under Joe Mode. 

Pro tip: for optimal results, position the fart on your child's seat in the back row, enable fart on demand, and spam the fart button as desired. Your child will laugh uproariously, and you won't hear a thing.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before and I haven't read this entire thread but I just found something new (at least to me). When the car is in "Romance Mode" with the fire on the screen, if you touch the screen anywhere it starts playing romantic music like Marvin Gay or something similar. Touch it again to mute the music.

Is this something that has always been there or people already know about? I just found it accidentally (not saying why I had a need for romance mode)


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted before and I haven't read this entire thread but I just found something new (at least to me). When the car is in "Romance Mode" with the fire on the screen, if you touch the screen anywhere it starts playing romantic music like Marvin Gay or something similar. Touch it again to mute the music.
> 
> Is this something that has always been there or people already know about? I just found it accidentally (not saying why I had a need for romance mode)


It's always been there... Marvin Gaye, Barry White, etc. on a Romance Mode playlist.


----------

